# Cue hello from Phoenix in 4.3.2.1....



## Paul Anderson (May 30, 2009)

Welcome to my Introduction.
I am glad to have found a great new forum, that reflects information, and 
insights about creating , and succeeding as a composer with V.I.
May we all find the next note noboby wrote. 
Best regards,
Paul
http://www.icompositions.com/music/song.php?sid=114220


----------



## Reegs (May 30, 2009)

Hi Paul,

Welcome!


----------



## sebuko (Jun 22, 2009)

Welcome Paul and enjoy this forum o-[][]-o


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 22, 2009)

Welcome Paul!


----------

